# Speaker recommendations for livingroom



## andylewisdvm (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey all,
Asking this question again because I made it so confusing before.
Attached is an image of a wall unit that I will be getting. It is custom so I can move shelves, make speaker space, etc...The contractor will do anything to it. The tv will be over fireplace (which will almost never be used). 
Question: Do I use the equipment I have or because it is entry level and several years old, I am looking for any good suggestions on what I can do for front, center, and rear speakers with this configuration.

What I have:
Infinity P362 tower speakers
Infinity PC350 center
Denon AVR 2310 receiver
Subwoofer: JBL PS120
I have no rears and probably need suggestion for in-ceiling for the rears

Looking for about $1500 to $2000 for set.

Crutchfield suggested:
Denon AVR x1400H
Polk Audio HTS 10
Polk Center Signature S35
Polk Audio Signature S15
MartinLogan SW2-TRD wireless adapter for sub
Polk Audio RC80i

Or, Pok S50 floor standing instead of bookshelf. 

Price is right around $1700 

He only mentioned Polk because as a novice with sound, that was first name that came to my mind.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The most important question is what do _you_ think of the current system? Depending upon your needs/desires/preferences it might be fine, with the exception of the subwoofer. That should be upgraded if you want to really experience modern soundtracks. If your needs are modest the rest of that gear looks to be fine.

For in-ceiling speakers you should check out RSL Audio. These folks make some very nice equipment.


----------



## andylewisdvm (Jun 3, 2018)

Attached are some photos of the room. It is a home that was just purchased so ignore the furniture setup and drapes on window that are allowing tons of light in on the tv. 
So, based on this room configuration and if I do a full size entertainment wall unit around the fireplace, as depicted in my first post, it doesn't give me many options to avoid speakers being on the shelves, and very little options on where to put the sub????

I am not an audiophile. 
Trying no to over complicate it and spend thousands. 
Just looking for a nice setup utilizing the room I have to work with, appeasing the wife, getting some nice bass but also some nice dialogue clarity. 
I'm sure the infinity 362's and pc350 center could work well, but its just not right for this space. The sub is also huge and quite old compared to today's stuff. 

So, just trying to narrow down how I am going to set this up. 

I was really sold on doing the ELAC setup mentioned above. Appears to have great ratings. But, then I started hearing all this stuff about the speakers being softer and far better for music versus home theater and dialogue. I really don't know if that is true. 

I also didn't want to get sucked in to the newbie BOSE setup.

I was just worried about people saying ELAC is soft when it comes to dialogue, and most important to me is sound for movies and dialogue, not music. 

I was even considering ELAC for L and R, and a SVS Prime center???
SVS Prime Center: $350
Klipsch R-35C $250
ELAC Debut 20 $260
ELAC Uni-Fi Dual 350
Polk S30 $300
Polk CSi A4 $250

For sub, I think for this room a monolith 10 should be sufficient?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The new pictures are completely different than the first one. That changes things up quite a bit. What are the dimensions of the entire area (HWD)?

Provided the speakers don't have a rear port putting them on a shelf isn't necessarily a bad thing, but be sure to slide them to the front so they don't interact and create a boundary reflection. Same thing with the center.

The front 3 (LCR) should be 'voice matched' so definitely don't get speakers from one company and a center from another. The pictures shows the couch 90 degrees from the TV, is that how you will be setting up the room?


----------



## andylewisdvm (Jun 3, 2018)

theJman said:


> The new pictures are completely different than the first one. That changes things up quite a bit. What are the dimensions of the entire area (HWD)?
> 
> Provided the speakers don't have a rear port putting them on a shelf isn't necessarily a bad thing, but be sure to slide them to the front so they don't interact and create a boundary reflection. Same thing with the center.
> 
> The front 3 (LCR) should be 'voice matched' so definitely don't get speakers from one company and a center from another. The pictures shows the couch 90 degrees from the TV, is that how you will be setting up the room?


Sorry Jman,
The first photo was illustrating a wall unit for WAF. The additional photos depict how the room currently appears with the seller of the home I just bought. So, I actually don't have a entertainment unit yet, but due to WAF, probably will have to put one against that wall. 

Yes, I should be able to easily push speakers to front edge of cabinet and angle them to listening position. I have to also talk to contractor about maybe constructing a white fabric screen to hide speakers.

When I move in, there would likely be a L-shaped sofa with end of L under window and seated about 12' from tv. I also imagine somewhere about where you see that wood square table, I would put 2 in-ceiling rears up there. Unless I try to put some wall mounted speakers angled at seated position.

I will also have to drop a subwoofer maybe at front right of the room since there really isn't going to be many places to put it. I provided another photo that shows has tv room blends in to kitchen area.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's actually how the house looks? I thought those were realtor staging pictures, everything is pristine! That's the type of person you want to buy a house from...

If you do opt to hide the speakers behind a fabric screen make sure the contractor knows the correct type. If it's not specifically designed for acoustic transparency you will kill the sound of your speakers. Be sure to take the grill off them as well. That way the sound isn't fighting through 2 barriers.

Depending upon your expectations a single 10" ported sub might be sufficient. The Monolith is not small though, and from the sound of it you have some 'expectations' from the wife. Given that, you might want to check out the RSL SpeedWoofer 10S. It's received stellar reviews from professionals and owners alike. The SpeedWoofer won't have quite the depth or output of the Monolith, but it's noticeably smaller. That may prove beneficial given your situation.


----------



## andylewisdvm (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks for information about that other sub. I will compare measurements and see what can work. Due to the L-shape of sofa it might fit nicely between edge of L that is closest to front wall and maybe under a coffee stand or something. Clearly, will use it wireless. Might still be able to go with bigger sub. Was really considering the HSU. I think its size and position will be fine with WAF. But, if you don't think I really need that type of power in that size room, your RSL suggestion seemed like a really good one?

Looks like I am probably going to go with
ELAC Debut 2.0 Center
ELAC Debut 2.0 6.5" bookshelf
and haven't figured out in-ceiling speakers yet. 
The room is not really designed, i think to effectively due Atmos or any type of side speaker especially with the window there. I would be more than happy with 5.1

I am only left comparing to maybe going route of polk CSi A6 and matching bookshelf, or emotiva.

I don't think I can beat the price of those ELAC speakers for performance, with primary sound for just tv/movie.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

andylewisdvm said:


> Might still be able to go with bigger sub. Was really considering the HSU. I think its size and position will be fine with WAF. But, if you don't think I really need that type of power in that size room, your RSL suggestion seemed like a really good one?


Want and need are frequently not the same thing.  Does anyone really _need_ a Bugatti Chiron? Nope, but every one made is sold because people want them. There's also personal preference that factors in. Some people would rather have a more visceral experience while others don't.




andylewisdvm said:


> and haven't figured out in-ceiling speakers yet.


Previously I had provided a link to the RSL in-ceiling speakers so if you do decide their subwoofer works you can get both at the same time. If you have any questions on the RSL products you should give them a call as they have great support.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Agree with Jim’s nod to RSL. I have four C34e’s for my 7.3.4 setup but two of them are currently the mains(in temporary cabs) in my bedroom system while waiting for my avr. Fantastic sounding with superb imaging. Joe at RSL is the best and CS is top notch. They do have a big boy sub in the works that(but the speedwoofer Jman mentioned has gotten lots of love) joe can take liberties to talk about. Otherwise HSU does represent great value as does Rythmik. 
@Jman who doesn’t need a Bugatti? Parked next to their Lambo...


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> @Jman who doesn’t need a Bugatti? Parked next to their Lambo...


Make sure to save room for the Koenigsegg. :T


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

theJman said:


> Make sure to save room for the Koenigsegg. :T




And the pagani!!!


----------



## moonlamps007 (Oct 18, 2018)

I have four C34e's for my 7.3.4 setup yet two of them are right now the mains(in brief taxis) in my room framework while sitting tight for my air. Awesome sounding with great imaging. Joe at RSL is the best moon lamps 2018 and CS is first class. They do have a major kid sub in progress that(but the speedwoofer Jman made reference to has become loads of affection) joe can take freedoms to discuss. Generally, HSU represents an awesome incentive as does Rythmik.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Questions:

-The TV you currently have is what?
-The center will be on the shelf above the fireplace and the TV above it? If so, Have you measured how much hight you can have with the center without obstructing the TV when seated at the primary listening area, since you will be looked up.
- Your wall unit is full length cabinets at the bottom. I don't the WAF will give you the option of towers.
- Will you be doing any cable running behind the drywall to the TV? Power, HDMI. This is also a WAF for being a clean install.
- have you thought of a soundbar? The Mythos 10 may be just the ticket https://hometheaterreview.com/definitive-technology-mythos-ten-on-wall-lcr-loudspeaker-reviewed/
- WAF sub "looks" does she care if its plain black? Or would you get points for a beautiful wood grain, OR would she not want to see it at all, i.e. hidden in the wall unit.
- Will you be cutting holes in the ceiling for surround? If so, will the WFA allow the seating area to be in the middle of the room facing the TV?


----------



## MartinFletcher (Oct 25, 2019)

If you're watching movies, playing video games, or enjoying your favorite TV shows to just the speakers in your television, you're missing out. A great set of living room speakers doesn't have to break the bank or take up a ton of space, although some of the best models do. That's why we asked you which living room speaker sets you thought were the best.

My recommendations:

Energy Take Classic 5.1 System
Polk Audio RTiA Series
Bowers and Wilkins 600 Series/800 Series Diamond

Regards
Martin


----------

